# 2.5 gal tank



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

i just got a 2.5 gal tank (long and narrow) and want to do natural plants ...

would i be better going dirt or no dirt?


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not too sure at all, although I am pretty positive it would depend on what type of plants you would like to get.


----------



## Meggie6347 (Jun 18, 2012)

Honestly, I am a fan of sand, no dirt...all the plants I keep grow great with just sand  that's just me, though...you could do dirt if you like the look


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

sand sounds nice... what type of plants... ideas... 

remember it's only 2.5 gal so something that filters it well and keeps my water nice and clean...


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a picture of my 2.5 gallon tank. This is an older picture and I have since add a filter that I put behind the pink decoration and a small heater on the back wall in the middle. The plants I have are supposed to be easy to care for, one of them is an Anubias but I forget what the other plant is. Sorry! But I thought you might like to see what it could look like with the plants.










Lisa


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

do you have sand on the bottom or gravel?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I do dirt in my 2.5 gallon. if you keep it shallow most of the plants will be stunted and remain smaller. I recommend a fine gravel cap. it will hold down plants better in a shallow soil setting. I have sand and it's a pain to get anything to stay down sometimes.

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/15/myturudu.jpg


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

I do 100% water changes all the time and i don't have filters . How you do 100% water changes with sand? I always had rocks because it easier to clean, just rinse. How you get all debris out of the sand? Sound complicated for me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you don't do 100% WC with a planted tank. probably just 25% a week if it is NPT , maybe even 50% a month...


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

okay what type of dirt? i have to buy some...

plant suggestions.. its a long narrow tank... so he has room to swim...

i have i big clump on anacharis already ... i know i want a moss ball (my daughter want shrimp - aka betta food) and a snail of some sort for alge eating... i want to get the shrimp, plants, and snail soon and i'll add the fish in 2 weeks or so... 

(and some wine for me, shrimp and snails make my skin crawl)

now if i could just find a fancy betta... hmm then i'd have 2!


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

this is aquarium http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Cult...m-Kit-With-Full-Led-Light-2.5-Gallon/17248151

it's 17x11x11 (LxWxH) ... is that wide enough? 

i can still return it.. and get a standard 5 gal i guess


----------



## Lisa1010 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have white gravel and I do 100% water changes. But I also have 2 live plants, so does that mean I do not have to do 100% water changes I can just do 25%?

The tank from Wal-Mart looks nice. I like that it has a light. My tank came with nothing and I do not have a light and I wish I did!

Lisa


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you already doing 100% continue to do it. I do it and my fish live long life.25% water changes i will not recommend to do for any size of the tank.
50% is minimum.
Just make sure you acclimate you betta when you do 100% water changes. The new water temperature need to be approx the same as his. Also when you have him in the changing cup add new dechlorinated water and let him sit in it for about 5 min and then do it a few times this way he will get used to new chemistry/temperature


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if you have an NPT system... a 100% water change has the potential to crash the system by stressing out the plants. so it is highly NON recommended. ofcourse with other ystems 100%s are always great.


as for the 25%...
a weekly 25% is normal amongst cycled tanks...

get the shrimps after you set everythig up. they're not as forgiving as bettas on bad water parameters


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lisa1010 said:


> I have white gravel and I do 100% water changes. But I also have 2 live plants, so does that mean I do not have to do 100% water changes I can just do 25%?
> 
> The tank from Wal-Mart looks nice. I like that it has a light. My tank came with nothing and I do not have a light and I wish I did!
> 
> Lisa


it depends on your live plants. if you have slow growers like javafern or anubias. do the 100%s... and you only have two plants.. my tank is filled with plants. lol.

this is one of them
http://img.tapatalk.com/d/12/10/15/8ysu4e4a.jpg


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

i want lots of plants... what type of light are you using... looking at them now


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lauraannq said:


> i want lots of plants... what type of light are you using... looking at them now


I use a 6500k 23w cfl. you may not need this much light, I recommend a 13w light. this will satisfy most aquarium plant's lighting needs.

I also use a normal table lamp. but if you want something like a hood, there are 12.5 in perfecto hoods selling on amazon.

the color temperature of your light is very important. otherwise you may get some nasty algae :/


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks


----------

